# Rec-Chili Kisses



## kadesma (May 29, 2007)

I must say lunch was fun today We made a big mess in the kitchen, but our lunch was worth it...
We had chili kisses between 6 of us plus chicken salad with grapes, nuts and a sweet tangy dressing. But these kisses were yummy.
My friend who comes and plays with me a couple of times during the month was into this one head first.
WE took a package of the small wontons some pepper jack cheese about a pound, and put a chunk of the cheese in the middle of the wonto, then wet the edges and folded them to make a kids fish lips type of kiss. Fried them a few at a time in hot oil, eating some as we went..When done we dunked them into a tomato-cilantro sauce..We just cut up some romas, about 2 cups added 4 tab. cilantro, one bunch of green onions cut up 3 cloves garlic and a little paprika..Buzzed it all in the blender, then brought it to a boil. reduced the heat and simmered about 4-5 min.Served it warm with the kisses 
Needless to say, I'm stuffed..Good thing we are attending granddaughters graduation tonight so I don't have to cook again 

kadesma


----------



## Barb L. (May 29, 2007)

Dang, those sound yummy !  Thanks for sharing !

Barb


----------



## kadesma (May 29, 2007)

_Welcome Barb _
_They were pretty good, considering how many we put away _

_kadesma_


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 29, 2007)

sound good!!


----------



## kadesma (May 29, 2007)

survivor girl,
they were 

kadesma


----------



## mudbug (May 29, 2007)

sigh.  playing with the girlfriends in the kitchen on a Tuesday.  what fun!


----------



## kadesma (May 29, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> sigh. playing with the girlfriends in the kitchen on a Tuesday. what fun!


I know, life is so so hard 

kadesma


----------

